# xbox avatars



## Nigel (Nov 19, 2008)

Post your xbox avatars here







It might not load since the server is really busy.


----------



## David401 (Nov 20, 2008)

how do we post them?


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Nov 20, 2008)

xbox sucks!


----------



## David401 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> xbox sucks!


are you like 8 or something?? have you tried it?


----------



## Nate (Nov 20, 2008)

if you want to put your up, replace 'gamertag' with your gamertag.



> http://avatar.xboxlive.com/avatar/gamertag/avatar-body.png


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> xbox sucks!


People like you make me lol. 






all the shirts suck >_>


----------



## Nigel (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah there weren't many choices. Hopefully they'll release more.


----------



## Mr Yippie (Nov 20, 2008)

Hawt stuff.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish you could edit the shirts on the miis...


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> xbox sucks!


Have you even tryed it? If not don't say it sucks.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah i have played it. why do you care if i dont like it hmm? i can say what i want XP


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> yeah i have played it. why do you care if i dont like it hmm? i can say what i want XP


Nothing to see here, just another Nintendo fanboy.


----------



## Fluufy (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> xbox sucks!


without live anyway...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 20, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or a newbie to message boards...


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish I could afford a Xbox and a Wii :\


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah what if i am? what are you gonna do about?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> yeah what if i am? what are you gonna do about?


Laugh at you.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Nov 20, 2008)

oohh wow good come back! can i own it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> oohh wow good come back! can i own it?


use *FALCON PUNCH*


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Nov 20, 2008)

lol alright then.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> yeah i have played it. why do you care if i dont like it hmm? i can say what i want XP


I don't care if you like it or not, but most fanboys say something sucks without even trying it. 
And the 360 is better than the Wii at some things, like online play.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Nov 20, 2008)

thats the only thing i like about xbox is because of online play. it is better then wii, BUT the wii is better casue theres more funner games like accf, and all the mario games.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> BUT the wii is better casue theres more funner games like accf, and all the mario games.


Thats only your opinion though.

I think the 360 has a lot of good games (In my opinion)


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 20, 2008)

I find there's only one good game on Wii right now. No More Heroes. The rest either suck at fully grasping the use of the Wii motion controls or they're just boring games.

The 360 has so many more games that are more fun and don't need to rely on some stupid gimmick like motion sensing.

Opinions are awesome.


----------



## Zephent (Nov 20, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> I find there's only one good game on Wii right now. No More Heroes. The rest either suck at fully grasping the use of the Wii motion controls or they're just boring games.
> 
> The 360 has so many more games that are more fun and don't need to rely on some stupid gimmick like motion sensing.
> 
> Opinions are awesome.


No More Heroes, hell yes.

Also might I add:

-Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the new world
-Metroid Prime 3
-Mario galaxy
-Twilight Princess
-Okami
-Brawl
-Mario Kart
-City Folk


And a crapload more, thats just my picks from my collection, hey look opinions again.


My opinion? I wish Xbox had been more original with their avatar system as opposed to pretty much using the whole Mii concept as a foundation, I hope they expand on it in the future.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> xbox sucks!


Let's be silly and ruin threads.

Honestly, go elsewhere, Nintendo fanboy.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 20, 2008)

Brawl got boring after SSE.

I couldn't force myself to continue playing TP and SMG.

Can't say anything for the others, didn't play them.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 21, 2008)

My favourite game is on the xbox. I get bored with the wii quicker.

And the thing that makes xbox better than the wii is achievements and the xbox marketplace.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 21, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> oohh wow good come back! can i own it?


That wasn't a come back, I was answering the question you asked me.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 21, 2008)

The Xbox is 1337 because it has CoD: 4. Gears of War pissed me off with the first one though because of those giant beastly beasts made of steel that NEVER DIE. >:l
Halo 3 is occupied by lolcows so it isn't fun anymore. 

But the 360 is awesome in some many aspects, but I prefer my Wii.


----------



## Tola (Nov 23, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> xbox sucks!


Compared to Nintendo, yeah it does.  Once you've played one of their games, you've basically played them all.  Great.  How fun.  Nintendo stocks the most variety, and it covers all age groups.  I don't need to hear grousing from XBox fanboys that it's any good.  It's really not, unless you're in the males 18-36 demographic. 

The avatars are so ridiculous.  They're MORE complex than Miis, and LESS accurate, not to mention charming.  IGN reviewed the two - Miis and Avatars.  Miis won.

Go figure.  Nintendo is ruling the school.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 23, 2008)

Nintendo only makes kids games.


----------



## Tola (Nov 23, 2008)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Nintendo only makes kids games.


You must be a kid to think that.  Anyone can appreciate them.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 23, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Wii and an Xbox, and I've played my xbox every day while my wii has just been sitting there gathering dust. I'm not saying that there are no good games for the wii,  its just that the xbox has better games in my opinion.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 23, 2008)

Please get back on topic guys. The main reason for this topic was to post you're Xbox Avatars. If you would like to discuss which system is better, create your own thread.   






I look like a Jonas Brother.  :X


----------



## AndyB (Nov 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I heard they are releasing new clothes every 2 weeks... Apparently.

Xbox suck eh? Good call kid... xD


----------



## Nigel (Nov 25, 2008)

It would be cool if you could design your own shirts.


----------



## Tola (Nov 25, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Please get back on topic guys. The main reason for this topic was to post you're Xbox Avatars. If you would like to discuss which system is better, create your own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugly or emo?  Either one is a negative.


----------



## Dark (Nov 25, 2008)

That There Is Mine


----------



## Alex Strand (Nov 25, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> That There Is Mine


The hair sort of reminds me of some Anime...

Anyway, Here's mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I really like Camo XD


----------



## Nigel (Nov 25, 2008)

Alex Strand said:
			
		

> Dark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost didn't see yours for a second. lol


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut. 
That doesn't look emo at all.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 26, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, he's smiling


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardly emo.  >.> 

My hair's poofy, and that's the only one I liked.


----------



## LordFancyman23 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## David401 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Jiya (Dec 7, 2008)

Just reading this topic and it reminds me of gamefaqs,,,a lot....anyways I own both a Wii and 360.


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2008)

1up-Luigi-64 said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 7, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> xbox sucks!


u suck lol jk 360 owns ps3 but wii pwns all


----------



## MygL (Dec 10, 2008)

uhmmm no i dont like Xbox i think most of theire games are FPS and i HATE FPS same as PS3 but any ways i think there are a few games good


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> xbox sucks!


you suck


----------

